# What Do You Want From Santa ???



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I would like to get the book Float Fishing For Steelhead 
and some more Fly Tying Supplies ( Hooks , Dubbing , ect... ) 
Whats on your list ??


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Hmmm... I asked for a digital camera so I can take pictures of the scenery when I don't catch any fish.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On,
If you're talking about the book by Dave Vedder, I read it a couple of years ago and thought it was only ok. Use that $10 - $15 and put it towards the fly materials. My $0.02 book review.

Anybody use SOSpenders :C ? I thought about those for when the water is really cold.

Joel


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I probably shhould start on a Christmas wish list. I have not done so thus far. The problem is that my list never seems to fit the budget that Santa has for me.

Let's see what things come to mind for now.

Rangefinder
camo bowhunting parka/pants my old ones are...well old
new binoculars
trolling rods

I am sure there are more but like always my mind draws a blank when put on the spot.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Some good rain so we have a good run of fish to hold us over the winter


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

BPS 100mph suit
curado sf
tackle tackle and more tackle
new camera
new tackle bag for small trips and other peoples boats
a lucky genie in a bottle to carry with me on fishing trips


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

socks and underwear



just kiddin....all i really want for christmas is SAFE ICE


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Peace On Earth And Goodwill Toward Men..good Health For Everyone...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

A BOAT, any kind of boat!


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

To find a completely reliable hungry-trout-infested hole on the Chagrin that has only been visited by a few blue herons and proto-humans in the last ice age.  

Otherwise, I'll be happy with a new fishing vest and some charcoal hot pads.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

My Body Back Before I Got Parkinson's. I Would Take Better Care Of It...


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Did I Put A Damper On This Thread? I Can Still Wet A Line, Smash A Golf Ball (putting's Not So Good), Drink A Beer, And Smoke A Cigar. I've Got A Beautiful Young Wife And A Beautiful 8-yr Old Daughter - Guess I'm Set After All...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> 1) A world where people are not so quick to "Judge" others before taking the time to walk a thousand miles in their shoes.
> 2) A world free of discrimination
> 3) A world of honesty and integrity
> 4) A world void of Hypocrisy
> ...


 not sure what all that has to do with steelhead fishing  ,but it seems like a pretty tall order that even dozens of miss america contestants didn't have much luck with.


oops,got sidetracked and forgot my wish  
i hope santa has me healed up eneough to get out and catch my first steel this season


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto!  A hidden message?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

How about a little more fore sight and a lot less "hind" sight!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Didnt realize it was in the steelhead forum... I will delete the post


----------

